# Ankitchacko



## Raj2017 (Sep 30, 2017)

My wife doesn't love me much She finds me less interesting as an individual , as I don't have big muscles and I am not very fashionable. She feels I am very calculative when it comes to spending. She says my friend circle is less. She rarely gets close to me. I feel love is missing in our life and we have been married for 6-8 months 
Irritates on topics 
Eats my brain
Not cooperative and understanding
Lots of unnecessary expectations and dissatisfaction


----------

